# Stickies? Help?



## HappyMidwife (May 7, 2016)

Sorry if I've been really silly, but for the life of me I can't find the stickies on Abu Dhabi anywhere? Can anyone point me in the right direction please? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

That's because there aren't any stickies on that forum - however the ones on the Dubai forum may well be useful for you.


----------



## HappyMidwife (May 7, 2016)

Oh. Whoops. Thanks for letting me know and pointing me in the right direction.


----------

